# Describe your sex life with a film title



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gone In 60 Seconds


----------



## forza84 (May 28, 2010)

gone with the wind


----------



## jackdaw (Jun 18, 2014)

Fast and furious


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Happy feet


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

The Whole Nine Yards


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Toy story z


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Beauty And The Beast


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Gone in 60 seconds.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Great expectations


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

I Am Legend.

 haha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lord Of The Rings


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Deep impact


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

FelonE said:


> Lord Of The Rings


Is that from your time in the nick??


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

The hand


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dave1180 said:


> Is that from your time in the nick??


Yep


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Snatch


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Bangkok Dangerous.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

The Elephant Man


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Fck me, you really like to hear yourself talk, don't you mate?


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

amy_robin said:


> Toy story z


what's wrong with the real thing ?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Human centipede...


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

deep impact


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DanishM said:


> Fck me, you really like to hear yourself talk, don't you mate?


Yep


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

fifty shades of grey


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

micky12 said:


> what's wrong with the real thing ?


Nothing...never said on my own lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Twelve Monkeys


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Extremely loud incredibly close


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

amy_robin said:


> Nothing...never said on my own lol


 :thumb:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Double impact


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sideways


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Die hard


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

me myself and irene


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Enter The Dragon


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Aladdin


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

pinochio


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Aladdin


lower the adex mate and see a shrink :lol: jk


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Iron man


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

From dusk till dawn.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2014)

Debbie duz Dallas


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Bit crude for a lady...sorry!!

Freddie got fingered


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Big


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bad Taste


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Woman on top


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Free willy 2


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Rita, Sue and Bob too


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

PaulB said:


> Rita, Sue and Bob too


Love that film!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Diiiirrrrty Dancing


----------



## jimmycent (Sep 22, 2011)

jaws


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chitty chitty Bang bang


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

PaulB said:


> Rita, Sue and Bob too


Fave film!! ' u always to first when's it my turn' ...... Lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Very Bad Things.

American Psycho if you wish to see it depicted.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

PaulB said:


> Rita, Sue and Bob too


So you're a peado.....

:lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pandoras Box


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Skye666 said:


> Fave film!! ' u always to first when's it my turn' ...... Lol


Just bought it on amazon for 2.24


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

Lake flaccid!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> So you're a peado.....
> 
> :lol:


There are no peados in Bradford


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

amy_robin said:


> Love that film!!


Not seen it for years but it's a classic


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bloodsport


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

I know what u did last summer

Just realised this says describe YOUR sex life....ooops


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fist Of Fury


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Cloudy with chance of meatballs


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

asked the mrs her reply was '' forest gump '' :confused1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Brief Encounter


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

cruel intentions :devil2:


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

40 year old virgin


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

The cable guy


----------



## g-unot (May 27, 2011)

The spy who sh4gged me


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

In to deep


----------



## Ads749r (Jan 20, 2014)

The blob.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

maybe this should be describe @FelonEE sex life with a film title?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

There Will Be Blood


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

PaulB said:


> Not seen it for years but it's a classic


Me neither x


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

48 hours


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Puss in boots


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Close encounters of the third kind


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Mission impossible


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chopper


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Carry on abroad


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Enter The Dragon


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Free willy


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Scream


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

amy_robin said:


> Puss in boots


That sounds good


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Working Girl


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Batteries not included


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

There will be blood


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

PaulB said:


> That sounds good


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Above The Rim


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

The bodyguard


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Ghetto dawg 2


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

The Lion, The Witch & The Wardrobe

I'll tell you about The Wardrobe later....I was very drunk at the time. :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Earthquake


----------



## Ads749r (Jan 20, 2014)

Pumping iron.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Carry on dick


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

latblaster said:


> The Lion, The Witch & The Wardrobe
> 
> I'll tell you about The Wardrobe later....I was very drunk at the time. :lol:


I'm more interested in the lion lol


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

Sleeping with the enemy


----------



## Ads749r (Jan 20, 2014)

Groundhog Day.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

What's Love Got To Do With It


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Carousel


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Holes


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

home alone


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

independence day

(forever alone)


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

The 400 blows


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Juice


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Enter The Dragon


U rang


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

The talented mr ripley


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Body Heat


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hellraiser


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Home alone


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

The Spectator


----------



## Ads749r (Jan 20, 2014)

Inner space.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I am legend


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Ads749r said:


> Inner space.


Good film that


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

The Split


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

For a few dollars more


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

A shot in the dark


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Donkey Punch


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

PaulB said:


> A shot in the dark


Uh oh.....

Rear window....that is a film I promise lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> U rang


You're an Angel in my eyes..... 

I would however, like to enter. :lol:


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

the ring


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Grease


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Who Came In The Backdoor?


----------



## JayJay031 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hit & Run!!! lool


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Sex, lies and videotape


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Speed


----------



## McGuire86 (Nov 23, 2011)

A History of Violence :lol:


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

The good the bad and the ugly


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Shaft


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

PREDATOR


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dazarooni said:


> PREDATOR


Uh oh lol


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Uh oh lol


 rolfys got a phone in jail and hes sighned up to this forum


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

jadakiss2009 said:


> rolfys got a phone in jail and hes sighned up to this forum


Someone always has to take it too far lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

waterworld


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

latblaster said:


> You're an Angel in my eyes.....
> 
> I would however, like to enter. :lol:


There's a sign....enter with caution and at ur own risk


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Taken?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Who Came In The Backdoor?


Ur making this up now


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

The dirty dozen


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

Fist in His Pocket (1968)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Ur making this up now


haha I'm not.http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0185766/


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Some like it hot


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Rear Window (Alfred Hitchcock)


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)

Lord of the rings


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Give Us a Clue


----------



## Mharvey (May 7, 2012)

cast away


----------



## Themanthatcan (Aug 3, 2012)

Last Action Hero


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

Get Out Your Handkerchiefs (1978)

Lone Star (1996)

M*A*S*H (1970)

12 Angry Men (1957)


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Contagion (2011)

Cleared up now though....


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Towering Inferno


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Not sure if it has been said...

Forced Entry


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

into the abyss


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Rapist 1, 2 3, and 4


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

super man AKA Cialis/viagra


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Multiplicity


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Silence of the lambs, that's for the welsh lads


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

See no evil hear no evil


----------



## Killerkelly (Jun 13, 2014)

Twins


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

Home alone


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Aladdin


Aladdin the bum ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2014)

Never say never again.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

groundhog day


----------



## CodyMac (Jan 13, 2014)

What Women Want.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

only the lonely :crying:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

fist of fury

kidding!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> haha I'm not.http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0185766/


But have u watched it!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

CodyMac said:


> What Women Want.


 @FelonE leave the back door films and watch this :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> @FelonE leave the back door films and watch this :thumbup1:


Seen it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

50 First Dates


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Siberain express!!


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Up, until PCT anyway!!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

The missing


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Twins


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Mines gone with the wind but not for obvious reasons... I just last for 4 hours and its an epic ;-)


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Dr no


----------



## ukphil (Aug 23, 2008)

Dead calm


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2014)

When Harry met Sally.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Close encounters of the turd kind


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Lethal weapon


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Up

and this http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0056801/?ref_=chttp_tt_196


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Marathon Man


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

home alone


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

Every which way but loose.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Sword in the stone. :lol:


----------



## Shooter (Feb 3, 2012)

Blow


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Phenomenon


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

9 and a half weeks, after 7 years of marriage that's the waiting time inbetween, until I got on AAS now I'm thinking of getting the scaffolders in to stop caving in on herself, doesn't know what's hit her


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Here Comes The Boom


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Armageddon


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Deliverance


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Babe


----------



## lufc90 (Mar 27, 2014)

The Departed


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

sex in the sh itty. the movie


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

The hole


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Enter the dragon


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

the big lebowski


----------



## goodison1972 (Mar 18, 2012)

deep rising


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Raging Bull


----------



## YeahIdoLiftBro (Jan 25, 2014)

Home Alone


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

Up


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

For me right now ? the appropriate title would be Lone Ranger.


----------



## vinoboxer (Oct 8, 2013)

The wrong turn


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

The Chase..


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Fully loaded


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

silence of the lambs.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

the hole


----------



## vinoboxer (Oct 8, 2013)

The conjuring


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Childs Play


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

Balls of Fury


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

White heat.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

12 angry men (no ****)


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

The last exorcism


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

The Englishman who went up a hill but came down a mountain.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

127 hours

i wish.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Batteries not included.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Itchy and Scratchy.


----------



## BigFelch (Jul 12, 2012)

As good as it gets


----------



## dafty (Apr 27, 2014)

lifeless


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Scream


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I still know what you did last summer


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

The good, the bad, and the ugly.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Limitless.......... Yeah right I'm not even kidding myself with that one


----------



## Angerfist (Apr 26, 2014)

Alone in the dark


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Aladdin


are you rubbing your own lamp?


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

deep impact.

Has that been done?


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Hot Fuzz


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Splash


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

FelonE said:


> Here Comes The Boom


I wanted that one!

I guess now I'll go with *12 Years a Slave*.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lorian said:


> I wanted that one!
> 
> I guess now I'll go with *12 Years a Slave*.


Lol


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

Rush


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

are we there yet


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Home Alone


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Rush, not thrush, I know you where thinking that


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

lickatsplit said:


> deep impact.
> 
> Has that been done?


I did it till I realised it wss describe your own sex life...oops


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Deep Rising


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

There Will Be Blood.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Smitch said:


> There Will Be Blood.


the looks im getting at work hunched over my desk laughing :lol:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

3 men and a little lady :innocent:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

seandog69 said:


> 3 men and a little lady :innocent:


:no:

:ban:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> 3 men and a little lady :innocent:


Gary Glitters made a fake account


----------



## Shooter (Feb 3, 2012)

Hopefully he just means a dwarf


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Pompeii


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

2 fast 2 furious


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

As good as it gets....


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Kiss kiss bang bang


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Desperately Seeking Susan


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Driving Miss Daisy


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Any which way but loose


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Blazing Saddles


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Entrapment


----------



## Shooter (Feb 3, 2012)

Two girls, One cup


----------



## Jamestuala (Apr 16, 2014)

Snuff


----------



## vinoboxer (Oct 8, 2013)

Independence day...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

The Devil Inside


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Lorian said:


> :no:
> 
> :ban:


what? no ones ever heard of bridget the midget? :whistling:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

8mm :crying:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Psycho


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Smash And Grab


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Never ending story....? wishes


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wrong Turn


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Raging bull


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Good dick

http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0944101/


----------



## Shaun84 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lethal weapon


----------



## Shaun84 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sister act lol


----------



## theonlyjosh (Aug 12, 2013)

Toy Story


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Fight club


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Big Hairy Beast Meets Sweet Blonde


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> Big Hairy Beast Meets Sweet Blonde


hey im not that big and dont think ive ran into you in belfast


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Chicken run


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

The men who stare at goats


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Fanny

http://m.imdb.com/title/tt1872101/


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

First Blood


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Stop or my mom will shoot


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

The deer hunter


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

sinister


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

****

http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0486585/


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

How to train your dragon


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Ok gona stop telling everyone how sad and fcuked up my sex life is.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

From dusk til dawn


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

the good, the bad and the ugly


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

The stud


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

for a few dollars more


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

a fistful of dollars


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> a fistful of dollars





seandog69 said:


> for a few dollars more


what i like costs extra....


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Dirty Harry


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

driving miss daisy


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Iron man when on cycle haha


----------



## bonus86 (Apr 10, 2011)

Misery


----------



## vinoboxer (Oct 8, 2013)

Waterworld ,)


----------



## Happyman (Dec 31, 2008)

The good, the bad & the ugly.


----------



## billystevenson (Sep 10, 2013)

Termin-ate-her


----------



## A_L (Feb 17, 2012)

There will be blood


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

The girl next door


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Your next


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

The cave..........we had big children


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Demolition man


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Unlawful entry


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

The extraordinary seamen


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

Jaws (aching)

(When on) the blob


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Mean machine


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

22 (seconds) Jump Street


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

White Chicks


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Deep in the valley


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Tropic Thunder


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Is there a film called pathetic flaccid loser?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Backdoor - the movie

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2262320/


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Backdoor - the movie
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2262320/


ahahahah I was wondering about something like that! :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

IronJohnDoe said:


> ahahahah I was wondering about something like that! :lol:


I have no idea what you mean


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> I have no idea what you mean


of course you don't


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Earth girls are easy


----------



## John J Rambo (Mar 11, 2014)

Filth


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

Scent of a women


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

the accused


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Gorillas in the mist.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

From dusk till dawn


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

Twenty four seven


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Anything by Bruce lee

enter the dragon

fists of fury

there will be blood


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Home Alone :mellow:


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

Every which way but loose


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

The Hand.

https://m.imdb.com/title/tt0053890/


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

With too much deca, "Groundhog day"


----------



## Popeye66 (Oct 10, 2018)

The Deep


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Pumping iron


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

In to deep


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

The Pink Pant'er


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

superpube said:


> Pumping iron


 Is Pumping Irene a film?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Willy Wonker and the Chocolate Factory.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Prisoner


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

The Silence of the Lambs


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Weekend at Bernies


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Me, myself and I


----------



## BigJockFrew (Jul 12, 2015)

Red River


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Daddies home


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Animal farm


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

I am Legend


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

The Human Centipede


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> Willy Wonker and the Chocolate Factory.


 That's gotta be a winner. :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Sausage party


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Titty shity gang bang


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AestheticManlet said:


> Happy feet


 Fixed.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Forced entry


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Gone Baby Gone.


----------



## jjtreml (Dec 13, 2016)

Predator


----------



## Popeye66 (Oct 10, 2018)

Up the creek and

further up the creek


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Wank toss

It's a series, episodes on a few times a day on BBC Tren


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Grease


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Die Hard


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Lord of the Rings


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Bend it like Beckham


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Inside man


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Let the right one in


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

The Great Dictator


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Gone in 60 seconds


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Desperado


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

The Descent

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0435625/

Good horror film too :lol:


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> The Descent
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0435625/
> 
> Good horror film too :lol:


 Fit birds in that , lovely Asian girl.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Cool hand Luke


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> Cool hand Luke


 Where'd you put the 50 eggs?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Pretty woman


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Gone in 60 seconds


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Gone in 60 seconds


 See page 1.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Sen said:


> See page 1.


 Haha first one on list as well haha

I'll change it to ......

Day the earth stood still ...,........ Cz that's wen I'll be getting any haha


----------

